# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Βοηθητικά μηχανήματα πλοίου >  Ηλεκτροπαράγωγα Ζεύγη Πλοίων (Auxiliary diesel generators)

## Michael071185

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και καλή Χρονιά.Γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρώ πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα ηλεκτροπαράγωγα ζεύγη πλοίων(ηλεκτρογεννήτριες)?Τύποι,λειτουργία,τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά..κλπ.

----------


## Νaval22

Για τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά μπορείς να μπείς στα site των εταιριών που κατασκευάζουν diesel generators όπως MAN B&W CUMMINS CATERPILLAR,τώρα εξαρτάται και για πιο θέμα θες να αξιοποιήσεις τις πληροφορίες

----------


## Giorgos_D

Wartsila, Daihatsu

----------


## Michael071185

auto pou xreiazomai einai kapoies genikes leitourgeies twn gennhtriwn gia na tis perilavw sth ptyxiakh mou.tetoies plhrofories pithanota tha exoun melh tou forum pou exoun teleiwsei nauphgoi,mhxanikoi emporikou nautikou..klp

----------


## Azzos

File Michael,

Mporo na sou bro kapia stoixeia kai na sou ta stilo meso email. oi mixanes einai oi Bergen-Rolls-Royce an se endiaferoun. Dose mou episis kai kapia stoixeia ti akribos xriazese...an 8es mono brochures no problem....an 8es manuals tote 8a mou parei ligo xrono.

----------


## CHS

> auto pou xreiazomai einai kapoies genikes leitourgeies twn gennhtriwn


Μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος; :Confused: 

Θέλεις απλά κάποιες πληροφορείες για τους διάφορους τύπους Η/Ζ;, γενικές αρχές λειτουργίας ή κάτι ειδικότερο;

----------


## Michael071185

Paidia euxaristw poly gia to endiaferon sas.Ta stoixeia auta ta xreiazomai wste na teleiwsw thn ptyxiakh mou ergasia.O titlos ths einai enallaktikes morfes energeias se emporika ploia ''anemogennhtries kai fwtovoltaika''.To tmhma mou einai oikonomiko den einai texnologiko, opote den exw kai empeiria me texnologikes orologies.Auto pou xreiazomai einai stoixeia opws typoi hlektrogennhtriwn,vasikes arxes leitourgeias xwris na mpleksw pollous texnologikous orous.Exw vrei poly liga pragmata sto internet.Exw mono kati shmeiwseis apo to tei athinwn.Kata kairous tha "anevazw" poly kala links pou vrika psaxnontas gia thn ergasia mou.Kai pali sas euxaristw.Otidhpote vreite sxetiko me hlektrogennhtries steilte to sto mail mou.

----------

